# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Whirlpool] Αλλαγη εγκεφάλου

## PaulEngineer

Καλησπέρα! 


Προχτές έκανα μια δοκιμή να βάλω στη θέση του μανισιου εγκεφάλου Whirlpool ARIES 2B με τον Whirlpool ARIES 3B! Οι εικόνες των δύο φαίνονται στα συνημμένα καθώς και ο ίδιος ο φούρνος του Whirlpool ARIES 2B! 


Το θέμα είναι ότι ειναι πανομοιότυποι με τη διαφορά την έλλειψη των δύο ρελέ! Το θέμα στο φούρνο μου δεν είναι ο εγκέφαλος αλλά η μεγαλύτερη μονή εστία! Εχει κάψει αντίσταση πριν καιρό, και τώρα έχω μια εστία και αυτή μεγαλύτερη, αλλά είναι διπλή! Και τώρα θέλω να βάλω τη διπλή εστία, αλλά ο εγκέφαλος ARIES 2B δεν υποστηρίζει διπλή εστία! Ετσι σκέφτηκα να του αλλάξω τον εγκέφαλο με τον ARIES 3B (λειτουργεί κανονικά ο φούρνος μου με αυτόν) που υποστηρίζει διπλή εστία! Μπορεί να γίνει σε αυτόν τον φούρνο η αλλαγή? Σας παρακαλώ δώστε μου τα φώτα σας, και αν γίνεται το γρηγορότερο δυνατό! 


Ευχαριστώ πολύ!
IMG_20190105_195833.jpg ARIES 2B μπροστά 
IMG_20190105_195803.jpg ARIES 3B μπροστά 
IMG_20190105_195229.jpg ο φούρνος μου γενικά 
IMG_20190105_184939.jpg ARIES 3B πίσω 
IMG_20190105_184923.jpg ARIES 2B πίσω

----------


## PaulEngineer

Το θέμα είναι και στη καλωδίωση . Το τρίτο Φις που δεν υπάρχει στην φωτογραφια του ARIES 3B (εγώ το έβγαλα ) έχει κενό το J005 στο ARIES 2B, ενω στο ARIES 3B το καλώδιο υπάρχει ! Το τρίτο Φις είναι της μεγάλης εστίας , το J006 έχει καλώδιο προς τη μεγάλη εστία , αλλά αν θέλω να έχω διπλή εστία πρέπει να υπάρχουν τα J005 και J006 μαζί ! Θα λειτουργήσει το πείραμα αν αλλάξω το ARIES 2B με τον ARIES 3B ?


ΥΓ στη πρώτη εικόνα φαίνονται καθαρά οι επαφές! Τέλος πάντων. Οι 10η και 11η επαφή είναι η J005 (10η) και J006 (11η). O ARIES 2B υποστηρίζει μόνο τη J006, ενώ o ARIES 3B υποστηρίζει και τις δύο μαζί! 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## lepouras

δεν βρίσκω λόγο να μην παίξει. το μόνο που θα πρέπει να προσέξεις είναι ότι εφόσον αλλάζεις και εγκέφαλο και εστία να αλλάξεις τότε και το καλώδιο της εστίας προς τον εγκέφαλο ώστε να μπορέσεις να συνδέσεις  την εξτρά σκάλα που έχει η αντίσταση με την εξτρά αναμονή που έχει και ο εγκέφαλος αλλά δεν το είχαν τα παλιά.

σε αυτό που έχω αρκετές επιφυλάξεις είναι, πως και αν το καταφέρεις είναι να προσαρμόσεις την μεγαλύτερη εστία κάτω από το τζάμι που έχει αποτύπωμα για μικρότερη και κατά πόσο είναι σωστό και τι επιπτώσεις θα έχει.

----------


## PaulEngineer

Το έχω δοκιμάσει πριν 4 ώρες το πείραμα. Ιδού και το αποτέλεσμα. Λειτουργεί μόνο με την εξωτερική αντίσταση. Δεν λειτουργεί η εσωτερική. Τι μπορώ να κάνω σε αυτή τη περίπτωση? Να με πάρει δεν έχω και το manual του φούρνου για να σου δείξω το πως είναι συνδεδεμένοι οι περιστρεφόμενοι διακόπτες επιλογής σκάλας (είναι κλιμακωτοί από 1-10, περιλαμβάνουν δε και άλλες λειτουργίες που δεν γνωρίζω επαρκώς γιατί δεν τις έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ). Να βραχυκυκλώσω τις δύο επαφές της φάσης της εστίας, δεν έχει νόημα καθώς έχω την εντύπωση ότι θα συνδεόταν παράλληλα, που σημαίνει μείωση αντίστασης, άρα μεγαλύτερο ρεύμα, με αποτέλεσμα να γίνει ζημιά στη "καινούρια" εστία! Βέβαια θα ελέγξω αν από το J005 περνάει τάση, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση, ότι δεν περνάει τίποτα, αλλιώς θα άναβε και η άλλη αντίσταση! Ετσι μάλλον θα χρησιμοποιήσω την επαφή J006, για να τροφοδοτήσω και τις δύο αντιστάσεις ταυτόχρονα! Αλλά δεν ξέρω πως θα γίνει μιας και δεν είμαι και επαγγελματίας ηλεκτρολόγος! 

Τώρα η ερώτηση είναι 

Να χρησιμοποιήσω τη J006 μόνο, για να τροφοδοτησω την διπλή εστία? Αν ναι πως θα γίνει αυτό? Να συνδέσω μια αντίσταση ισχύος ανάμεσα στις δύο επαφές των φάσεων της εστίας δίνοντας κοινό καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας που έρχεται απο την επαφη J006?

Θα στείλω περεταίρω πληροφορίες λίγο αργότερα στο ίδιο σχόλιο αν χρειαστεί!

----------

